# How has recuperation from thyroidectomy progressed?



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been somewhat surprised (and a little disappointed) that I seem to be feeling infinitely less energetic with each new day since my surgery two weeks ago. What I don't understand is I honestly felt so well to begin with and I have had several spectacularly enjoyable days since I got home when I felt energetic and happy BUT I feel like I'm losing ground now.

The only real discomfort I ever felt was the first night after surgery. I had one Demerol shot that night and have never taken so much as an aspirin for pain.

I walked all over the hospital for four days with no trouble. I walked my dog twice the first day I was home, I did light housework, cooked, etc. BUT...I'm definitely not feeling as energetic now as I was even 2-3 days ago. Every day it seems like I have less stamina.

Nothing hurts, I don't feel sick, I just don't have any energy, I feel listless, I feel like I'm grazing in the pantry and refrigerator all day and I keep wondering is this natural? My last calcium/renal panel was O.K. on Tuesday and I'll see the surgeon next Tuesday.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG. I could have written this post. I feel exactly the same way. I have two theories. I think my first theory is the one that explains for me. (1) After getting the surgery over and being surprised how I was able to bounce back quickly, I sort of had a surge of excitement and energy from being happy to be out of the hospital and full of hope that things were getting better. But, as time wears on, I return to my normal grumpy, listless self. (2) My thyroid levels were just right during that week, with my natural levels declining and the replacement falling into that happy window. But now things have changed and I'm no longer in the happy window. I feel anxious, palpitations, tired.

But then, it might just be PMS. There's my 3rd theory.

I think I believe the let-down after initial excitement theory. So, I've got to work on my attitude, sleep well, eat well, take care of myself and still give myself chances to rest. I've been back working and not really resting anymore. It was really nice that first week when I'd get up and do something productive (but slowly), then I'd lie down a little bit and repeat that process all day. I got a lot done and I stayed less stressed. I didn't put pressure on myself to do too much. So, I guess that is theory #4... we're expecting ourselves to be all better now and are doing a bit too much and not pacing ourselves a bit more.

I'll just have to wait till my endocrinologist appointment Nov 4 and see what's happening with the hormones. This is going to be a slow process and probably uppy-downy.

(((HUGS))) So glad we have each other to share this with.

Lynn


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yup, tired all the time here. On the up side, no crazy Graves symptoms...which is a huge relief. Still napping in the afternoon. We're taking the boat out today, TG I can nap there too. All in all, I think it was a positive thing to have done but I thought I would have way more energy. Some day, I think we will. Hang in there!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was really tired the first week, but now I am getting more energy - slowly getting more energy. I have a question for all of you. What type of medicaion are you taking? I am taking levoxyl (brand) T4 and Cytomel (brand) T3. I mention brand because some people react badly to generic thyroid meds, but again there are others that are fine with it. I have read that some people do fine on just synthroid or levoxyl but other still feel tired, fatigued, grumpy or depressed. Those patients can and have benefitted from additional T3 along with their T4 meds. My dose is 100 mg of levoxyl and 5 mg of cytomel in AM, then a second dose of 5 mg of cytomel around 2pm. Just thought I would put there out as a suggestion. I'm only a few days into taking these meds but I have not had any bad side effects ie. racing heart, palps. Hope your all feeling better soon and keep being good to yourselves, you deserve it!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm taking daily:

125 mg Synthroid
Two 0.5 mcg Calcitriol
One 50 mg Metropolol (generic for Toprol XL) - blood pressure/heartrate/palpitations
Eight Tums

Plus, I've started back on three supplements I've taken for a long time:

B-12 (1 SuperiorSource brand MicroLingual Tablet)
Potassium
Magnesium

I'm not having any heart symptoms to speak of but the surgeon wants me to see the cardiologist before discontinuing the Metoprolol.

I'm becoming unsure whether I'm fatigued or depressed? Or maybe both! The surgeon told me the first time I met him that unrelenting fatigue will drag anybody down. I was *so* irrational in thinking the minute my nasty old thyroid was out I was going to feel like a kid again!! arty0006:

This past Tuesday was the best day I've had in months (if not years) and, again, I thought that was the way I was going to feel from now on. I'm woefully impressionable! :anim_63: I feel like a child somebody gave a new toy to and then took it back!!

SnoodMama, my sister is a "Lynn"!! hugs1


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It's normal!!! Do not fear, it WILL get better once your medication levels are adjusted. Your thyroid dumps during the surgery into your blood stream. So you have too much which is what is probably making you tired and having other symptoms. You will probably have some ups and downs until everything settles and you get your Synthroid levels sorted which does take time.

When is everyone having their next blood work done? I had my blood taken every six weeks (still do).


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Yup, tired all the time here. On the up side, no crazy Graves symptoms...which is a huge relief. Still napping in the afternoon. We're taking the boat out today, TG I can nap there too. All in all, I think it was a positive thing to have done but I thought I would have way more energy. Some day, I think we will. Hang in there!


I can't nap anymore. I try. I feel lazy and lethargic but I can't fall asleep during the day like I used to. For as tired as I feel, I also feel just hyper enough not to be able to nap.

Bedtime is usually another story! I think I must be asleep by the time my head hits the pillow and I've been having a few wildly absurd dreams. Last night I dreamed we'd bought a new house - it wasn't Sarah Winchester's rambling connection of crazy spaces but it was very similar. 

I honestly think there is hope for us. Everybody I know personally who has had thyroid surgery is happy, productive and actually seems somewhat more energetic than their peers. I have a neighbor who is 80, the lady whose first surgery was done without anesthesia when she was a teenager, who has so much energy I couldn't keep up with her if my life depended on it! My next door neighbor is 64, her thyroid was removed when she was 16, and she is eternally happy and busy.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I have read that once you have the thyroid removed, you go more hypo before you come back up. When you had the thyroid out you still had thyroid in your system. Takes about 10 days and then it goes away and time fir repleneshment. I am always hypo so I think I can only go up.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> It's normal!!! Do not fear, it WILL get better once your medication levels are adjusted. Your thyroid dumps during the surgery into your blood stream. So you have too much which is what is probably making you tired and having other symptoms. You will probably have some ups and downs until everything settles and you get your Synthroid levels sorted which does take time.
> 
> When is everyone having their next blood work done? I had my blood taken every six weeks (still do).


I had a renal panel Tuesday of this week and will see the surgeon again next Tuesday. I don't know when they'll begin actually doing thyroid tests - and I'm not sure who'll be doing mine. The surgeon told me I'd be referred back to my endocrinologist at some point but that she (if I understood correctly) wouldn't stay my specialist UNLESS I had cancer. I think I'll get passed-on to a PA in that same practice but I also have an appointment the end of October with a new internist I've managed to get in with - after trying for 3 years!!

I'm so anxious to really see what's going on as far as my Synthroid.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I have read that once you have the thyroid removed, you go more hypo before you come back up. When you had the thyroid out you still had thyroid in your system. Takes about 10 days and then it goes away and time fir repleneshment. I am always hypo so I think I can only go up.


I've never read that but I've honestly wondered if something like that wasn't happening. I felt like I was going to explode the last few days prior to surgery and have to wonder if my oversized thyroid wasn't going to town pumping all that goop into my system.

I wanna' fine tune this race car and get it on the road!! arty0049: Patience is not my #1 best personality trait! I want instant gratification!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> It's normal!!! Do not fear, it WILL get better once your medication levels are adjusted.
> 
> Thank you for that! I can't wait, it has been since the end of July.
> 
> When is everyone having their next blood work done? I had my blood taken every six weeks (still do).


I am going every 6 weeks. I go a week later to the endo...who I am hoping will spring for a little T3.

I am taking 112 mcg of Levo, down from 125. GP said numbers were hyper but symptoms were hypo.

I work 4 hours, half a day, come home and crash. Sometimes the drive home is a little frightening. It seems to be, if I am tired my eyes do funky things. At night, my head hits the pillow and I am out. The husband said he read an article to me before he realized I was not awake. I am sure it was the article on deep sea fishing that put me to sleep!

Hmm, IDClaire on the new house buying wonder what that means?!? Maybe a pug sanctuary! 

OMG, your neighbor had a TT without anesthesia? Jeepers, I wouldn't do the FNA because they weren't going to use it. Well, and the Graves distorts the results but it was the lack of numbing that did it for me!

Your post has given me encouragement that we will feel better someday, soon, I hope. I feel like I am only living half a life.

It is comforting to have others to discuss this with, thank you everyone!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> It's normal!!! Do not fear, it WILL get better once your medication levels are adjusted. Your thyroid dumps during the surgery into your blood stream. So you have too much which is what is probably making you tired and having other symptoms. You will probably have some ups and downs until everything settles and you get your Synthroid levels sorted which does take time.


Yes, it will get better! I'm STILL way hypo and I know it, but I felt wonderful after surgery, then hit a low point, and am now slowly clawing my way back out of the holw. It's going to be different for everyone, but there is [will be] a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I have that same "twired" feeling, as I call it. Tired and wired. Like I am exhausted and try to take a nap, but I'm kind of half-asleep half awake worrying about dumb things, kind of like after taking pseudophedrine. But I also fell straight asleep last night and then had loads of dreams.

I'm taking Levothroid 125 micrograms. I guess Levothroid is the same chemical as Synthroid, just a different brand.

They are having me gradually taper down off the Tums and calcitriol over the next 3 weeks and told me to watch for hypocalcemia symptoms. I never really had ny hypocalcemia symptoms, but they said in the hospital my calcium was quite low. So, if I had no symptoms to begin with, how am I supposed to watch for symptoms????? I always forget to ask questions like that when I'm with the doctor. I just smile and say "ok".


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

[quote name='SnoodMama']I have that same "twired" feeling, as I call it. Tired and wired. Like I am exhausted and try to take a nap, but I'm kind of half-asleep half awake worrying about dumb things, kind of like after taking pseudophedrine. But I also fell straight asleep last night and then had loads of dreams.]

That is the perfect word SnoodMama "Twired". I have (had for over a decade) the exact same feeling the only difference is I suffer from insomnia at night too. I try to fall alseep on my own but I just lay there, thinking, feeling amped and tired. I finally decided to just take a prescription sleeping pill at night because I would have more aches and pains if I didn't get any sleep. It became a quality of life issue. Now that I've had the TT I'm hopeful I will be able to wean myself off of the sleeping pills in a few weeks and fall asleep like a "normal" person!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

"Twired" should be in the dictionary - it's one of the best words I've ever seen!

The low calcium (hypocalcemia) symptoms I was warned about are my hands, feet and/or LIPS tingling. I've had all three symptoms prior to surgery but didn't know what was causing them.

After consuming my weight in Tums, I have no tingling AND the weird shakiness I used to feel so often is probably 95% improved.

The surgeon told me they always want to be sure droopy, sluggish parathyroids don't suddenly come to life with either Tums or IV calcium and suddenly cause trouble. I don't know what the symptoms are for hyper-parathyroids.

I am weary of Tums! One night last weekend my daughter said she wanted spaghetti for supper. I said if I ate spaghetti late I'd have indigestion all night. She said, "Mom, I don't see how could have indigestion if you tried to get it."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I've been somewhat surprised (and a little disappointed) that I seem to be feeling infinitely less energetic with each new day since my surgery two weeks ago. What I don't understand is I honestly felt so well to begin with and I have had several spectacularly enjoyable days since I got home when I felt energetic and happy BUT I feel like I'm losing ground now.
> 
> The only real discomfort I ever felt was the first night after surgery. I had one Demerol shot that night and have never taken so much as an aspirin for pain.
> 
> ...


I think you have flat out run out of energy!! You were psyched and it was a good thing. It helped you over a major hurdle.

Are you on thyroxine replacement yet? When does the doc want to see you for labs? This Tuesday?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> SnoodMama said:
> 
> 
> > I have that same "twired" feeling, as I call it. Tired and wired. Like I am exhausted and try to take a nap, but I'm kind of half-asleep half awake worrying about dumb things, kind of like after taking pseudophedrine. But I also fell straight asleep last night and then had loads of dreams.]
> ...


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried Valerian and the problem is it smells like dirty socks. Lol it also didn't seem to work for me. You know what though? I just jog/walked and I feel transformed into a nice, happy person again. I think the key to this twired feeling is light exercise. Not so much that you're killingyourself, but enough to get your heart rate up a little bit.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> I think you have flat out run out of energy!! You were psyched and it was a good thing. It helped you over a major hurdle.
> 
> Are you on thyroxine replacement yet? When does the doc want to see you for labs? This Tuesday?


I'll see the surgeon again this coming Tuesday but they didn't tell me to have labs that day. I'm going to call Monday and ask. I'm getting so brave about my blood tests. I found a most gentle vampire at the lab who actually lets me request her when I go in.

Basically I'm just on 125 mg Synthroid, Calcitriol and Tums.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I'll see the surgeon again this coming Tuesday but they didn't tell me to have labs that day. I'm going to call Monday and ask. I'm getting so brave about my blood tests. I found a most gentle vampire at the lab who actually lets me request her when I go in.
> 
> Basically I'm just on 125 mg Synthroid, Calcitriol and Tums.


Oh, okay.................you are on Thyroxine replacement then. Good. You might want to get your ferritin checked also.

Bottom line though, I do think you have just been a ball of fire ever since you got home from the hospital.

Put your tootsies up for a bit and take it easy. I did not forget that you also had house guests. You may have over done it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Twired, what a great word! I go to bed and fall asleep almost instantly until the insomnia kicks in, or at least I wake up during the night and can't get back to sleep. I use melatonin once in awhile. It works pretty well most of the time.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Uggg I was gone for one day and missed all the excitement. I wanted to share a couple things.

I have the twired thing too. It usually hits me at 3 pm everyday. Usually in correlation to what time I get up. Feels like I drank ten cups of coffee and took a sleeping pill at the same time.

Also it is in my experience and the experience of others to be careful with melatonin as it mimics the same symptoms as hypothyroidism. Valerian root is better for some. Personally take ambien because even though I'm totally exhausted, I can stay up til 2 am if I don't knock myself out. Ambien works for me.

One of the reasons I want my thyroid out is because when I take thyroid 4 hours later my ears buzz so bad and I get so hyper I can hardly function.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm just laughing at myself and thought you all might enjoy...

I do feel good, but the brain fog...oh how it lingers.

I forbade my parents from coming out during my surgery. I love them, but they are crazy and I needed to minimize the crazy. (For context my parents live ~14 hours from me.)

So I'm on the couch last night, dozing on and off and knowing I need to go to bed soon. The phone rings and it's my dad's cell number. I find that odd because 1) he knows I go to bed early these days and 2) uh, how weird, he only calls on his cells when...he's...traveling...

I answer and he proceeds to say that while they tried to do the whole trip in one day, they are just tired, need a break and will be stopping for the night. I am totally speechless because, um, I totally and completely forgot that my nearly 70 year old parents were driving 14 hours to come visit me. TOTALLY FORGOT. I stutter and stumble and dad asks me if I remembered they were coming and I out and out lie and say "OF COURSE! It's just getting late in the day and you caught me napping!"

Good gravy, I feel so guilty...but I'm so grateful they didn't arrive last night because the house is an absolute mess.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That is pretty funny. Your parents must want to see for themselves that you are ok. I, too, forbade mine and my children from coming to the hospital. I did such a great job of laying down the law with the hospital, not even DH was allowed in to see me, until I cleared that up, well into recovery time. He was a bit miffed to say the least.. 

Don't worry about your house. I never notice if my kids' places are neat, I just go to see my kids!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Now, that I think about it, I ralphed on my parents after the first thyroidectomy. I found it strange they might want to visit again!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It has been 19 days since my surgery and about 15 days since taking Levothroid (125 micrograms) and I'm buzzing. My feet and chest feel like they are buzzing. My heart rate isn't all that fast, about 80. I'm taking my beta-blockers though so that is kind of high for me on beta-blockers, my heart rate is usually in the 60's with beta blockers. I feel my heart beating loudly, but not fast. I'm not tired this time, I'm just wired rather than twired. This sounds to me like being a little bit hyperthyroid.

But the buzzing in my feet could also maybe be low calcium because it got worse two days ago when I started tapering down off the calcium and vitamin d. I should go take my evening dose and see if the buzzing gets better. Now begins the long, long road of getting the thyroid hormone levels just right I guess. I must be patient. Very, very patient. At least Im not choking anymore from that wretched gland.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

O gosh, when i read some of the posts i can so relate!!!

I still get times that i want to burst of energy and then suddenly am so tired.

Its 2 weeks since TT and i am on 100mcg levothyroxine sodium since the day after the op, going for bloods again and seeing the surgeon end of this week. Still getting palpitations (anyone?) Scar is healing very nicely, as soon as he give me the thumb up i will start using oil and the massaging thing (when did you start with it?)
Sleeping badly but are deadtired, so i will ask him about it also!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a good day yesterday!! How about that - a special Tuesday and a normal Sunday. Maybe I'm making progress! :winking0001: So far, so good today!

It seems like I'm fighting "twired" a lot and if I sit down (even now) it seems like I start drifting into that lethargic-hyper mode.

Yesterday I felt happy and I feel relatively happy today. That's a welcome change for me...I tend to get down easily and I hate it when I feel depressed.

I decided I'd get back to my walking regimen yesterday afternoon and was disappointed to discover my energy level wasn't anywhere near where I thought it was. I felt winded by the time I'd walked a half a block so I went back home. I managed to walk around the block this morning but it took everything I had and I felt physically drained when I got home.

Yesterday, for whatever reason, I woke up to discover the glue was coming off my incision. I gave it a gentle tug and it all came off, leaving a pink incision that I can tell is healing nicely. I'd been wearing mock turtlenecks but decided to wear a normal shirt to church and it looked fine.

The highlight of the weekend was getting to take my first bath in two weeks. I stayed in the tub for over an hour...which is probably why the glue fell off! I'm O.K. with showers but I prefer long, soaking baths.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Linty said:


> Still getting palpitations (anyone?)


Linty, I'm still having palpitations. My blood pressure is absolutely perfect but the palpitations are still there and sometimes quite noticeable.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm having palpitations and my legs and chest occasionally buzz like a vibrating pager has been implanted in me. Ugh. Ok. Must try to concentrate on work. Concentrate. Concentrate. Concentrate.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have never experienced the "hypo-hell" syndrome because I have Graves. However, I did get a taste of it last week. I had to go off my synthroid so I can get my 6 month scan next week. OMG! how do you hypo people do it? I have a new found respect for anyone that has to be hypo for any reason or any length of time. I was suppose to be off my meds for 3 weeks. Two days into hypo-hell I almost gave my 4 year grand daughter a cup of wine instead of a cup of juice, I tried to heat pizza up in the refrigerator, and I'm surprised I didn't wear or tare off the controls to my thermostate in the house. I just couldn't decide if I was hot or cold. My family looked at me like my head was spinning and I was getting ready to spit green pea soup at them. I called my endo who in turn called my oncologist and I got back on my synthroid that day. It took me two hours to figure out where I had put it, but I did start taking it again and will do the injections next week instead of going hypo. Good luck to everyone who has to experience that.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got home from seeing the surgeon. My calcium level is 8.9 this morning...he wants me to keep taking the Tums, etc., and come back to repeat the lab next Tuesday.

I told him my ONLY complaint is that I can't maintain what I feel is a normal energy level, that while I'll sometimes have an outstandingly good day the next day or two will mean pretty much no energy or stamina. He said it's going to take at least 4-6 weeks for the Synthroid to stabilize.

The surgeon's office obviously contacted my endocrinologist's office; I now have my first post-op appointment with her for early November.

Sitting in the surgeon's waiting room this morning remembering how woefully ill I felt less than 3 weeks ago made me realize I have come a long way. If I never feel any better than I feel today I will have say I feel a hundred times better than I did before surgery.

My incision is unnoticeable unless someone is looking for it - I don't think a casual observer would even see it and the surgeon said it'll completely fade in a few months.

I had a good visit this morning - I was just a wee bit disappointed that I have to go back next week for the calcium lab.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh wow katbid that is just awful. I've never experienced being hypo, maybe just a little bit hypo. I also have respect for how you hyper people can stand being so.... Hyper. Jittery. Loved your description. The mind is a terrible thing to lose, as they say.


----------

